# My first Crotch Slab Table



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

So this was an order from a while back which got held up due to me butchering the top.

David Paine was incredibly kind and invited me out to his home to help me plane the top down. So, my wife and drove out and had the great opportunity to meet him in person. A kinder person doesn't exist. 

My client basically wanted a version of a Nakashima conoid style table. 

I studied a few of them at the Philadelphia Museum of Art and the Nakashima studios in New Hope. As I looked them over carefully, I began to see that the things I beat myself up over were things which were and are perfectly acceptable in building these types of pieces. I found tremendous relief in studying the originals. 

Anyway, I can't all out just make a copy of something, it has to be mine so I did a little different than GN did. 

So here's my first crotch slab table.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, that's a big coffee table! Well done :thumbsup: The butterflies are well hidden and the support underneath is classy. Was the client happy? What finish did u/ are u using?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

the ties will stand out more when finish is applied. it'll be done in tung oil. 

lots of sanding still ahead of me.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see the finished product!! That is going to be nice!!


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gorgeous. Subscribed, can't wait to see it finished

If jigs and tools were chairs and stools, we'd always have a place to sit.
~Stumpy Nubs


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Gideon, how stable is the end with the single leg? I'd be a little concerned that someone leaning on one of the corners at that end might tip it, but I sure do like the design.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

frankp said:


> Gideon, how stable is the end with the single leg? I'd be a little concerned that someone leaning on one of the corners at that end might tip it, but I sure do like the design.



It's 14" tall and stable for its use. If it were taller, like 16", 18" I would have done it differently. I wouldn't sit on the table but I'm not worried about people bumping it or anything like that. Unless you put a 30 lb dumbbell on the very outer edge, like I did to test it, it won't tip.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice work. 
Nice of Dave to lend a helping hand.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

gideon said:


> the ties will stand out more when finish is applied. it'll be done in tung oil.
> 
> lots of sanding still ahead of me.


George did a lot of tables with ties that didn't stand out so much. I like them better that way. Besides they will in fact stand out and the fact that they don't jump out and steal the attention from the rest of the grain is really going to be a blessing.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Al B Thayer said:


> George did a lot of tables with ties that didn't stand out so much. I like them better that way. Besides they will in fact stand out and the fact that they don't jump out and steal the attention from the rest of the grain is really going to be a blessing.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


I've been using english brown oak for my bowties. tonally, they are a better match to walnut than maple or cherry.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

2nd coat. 2 to 3 more...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looking very nice Gideon. Well done. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Happy you were able to recover and happy to help. 

Since we say without pictures it did not happen, proof of the visit.

A good time was had by all. Gideon and I worked on sanding this. Gideon's wife spent a lot of time in the garden with my wife, picking whatever was ready to be picked.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice looking table. I like the cleanliness & simplicity of the design. Tung oil is a great choice for a finish too, adds much depth. I'd use a minimum of 6 coats though, or watermarks from glasses could be a problem. 
Even if your clients use coasters religiously, all it takes is one ignorant guest to place their sweating glass on said beautiful table...


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

thanks for posting the photo Dave!

Yeah, clean and simple fits what I do. I want to get into more complicated builds but they'll be minimalist too. I just really like simplicity.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, the finish really brings it to life! Again, kudos :thumbsup:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice table and beautiful chunk of wood.!!!!!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wonderful coffee table! Gorgeous wood, beautiful legs, great joinery and the finish looks amazing. Excellent work!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful wood, nice table!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Here are the final images. All done.


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Gorgeous! Nice work!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Gideon

Great job, great design. Excellent finish. George would be proud of you?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, that table is a real looker! The top is great, but the legs are also very deserving of praise. Is there a reason that you didn't just use walnut for the dutchmen? I used walnut dutchmen (from a different board and tree) on walnut for the underside of a bench I made this summer and the contrast was interesting--though the jury is still out on if I like it.

I'm glad Dave helped you out with smoothing the top. That Dave is a good guy!:thumbsup:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i always use a contrasting specie for the bowties.


----------



## bobasaurus (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful table. Is the finish pure tung oil? It looks exceptional on that walnut.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I use formbys tung oil/varnish mix. There is a light film to it but has a smooth and soft feel when dry.


----------

